# Best way to mend torn fins?



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I bought a beautiful crowntail cross the other day, even though I don't really have the heated tank space for him, I just can't seem to help myself when I see them so I set up a plastic divider in one of my 4g tanks (in which my fav delta-crown fry is in) for them to share. What I didn't realise was that there were gaps in the sides of the divider just large enough for them to squeeze past. I've found them in the same section together a few times and nothing seemed to come of it... a little flaring but nothing more, so I would once more seperate them and try to tighten the divider to minimise the gaps, and try to keep as close an eye on them as I humanly could. Tonight I once again found them in the same section together but this time they have definitely fought. My delta-crown fry has torn fins all over the place and is missing big sections. I've since found temporary accommodation for my fry but I would like to know if anyone has any good methods of helping their fins grow back faster? He looks a right sight the way he is now and I was planning on trying to sell him hin the next week or two. I have heard that placing dried banana leaf in the tank helps...has anyone tried this?


Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

warmth, clean water, touch of aquarium salt and melafix. Watch for signs of infection.


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

warm salt water


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Christine said:


> warmth, clean water, touch of aquarium salt and melafix. Watch for signs of infection.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## JamesCarden (Jun 18, 2007)

Christine said:


> warmth, clean water, touch of aquarium salt and melafix. Watch for signs of infection.


Ditto that formula has always worked for me!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'm already doing all of that (except the Melafix, It's outta my budget). Will keep you posted


----------

